# Bricked charge



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was trying to return my phone to stock to sell and i think its bricked. I have had no problem flashing using odin before and i was getting md5 tag invalid. I reflashed gummycharged and it flashed with no issue, but with my latest try it got past the MD5 error started flashing and withing a minute it said it was done the screen went blank and now it wont turn on. Is there anything i can do ?


----------



## greenstuffs (Jul 12, 2011)

Send it in for warranty


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

It's people like you who cause problems for modders. If you brick it, try to fix it. 
Sack up and buy a new phone if you broke it.


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you get the phone into download mode?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Had the same thing happen to me. ODIN stalled so I didn't know what to do(spent over 30 minutes waiting), so I unplugged and pulled the battery. Same thing happened with the refurb they sent. My third Charge has been okay.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Take out the battery , hold down the volume button then plug in your usb. Hopefully you can get into download mode. If you can get into download mode put the battery back in and try to flash with odin


----------



## shrky (Aug 13, 2011)

babyjake said:


> Take out the battery , hold down the volume button then plug in your usb. Hopefully you can get into download mode. If you can get into download mode put the battery back in and try to flash with odin


Couple things to add to this: be sure to use the usb cable that came with your phone, use one of your motherboard's built-in usb ports (add-on/case ports don't work for me), and try flashing with the battery in (pull the battery, hold vol. down to put it into download mode, re-insert the battery and _then_ flash).

The Charge is super finicky compared to the Fascinate.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"92sho16 said:


> I was trying to return my phone to stock to sell and i think its bricked. I have had no problem flashing using odin before and i was getting md5 tag invalid. I reflashed gummycharged and it flashed with no issue, but with my latest try it got past the MD5 error started flashing and withing a minute it said it was done the screen went blank and now it wont turn on. Is there anything i can do ?


to add to the other suggestions here, NEVER flash something over and over if it has a bad md5 sum or fails the check... it means it is a bad or corrupted file, redownload and try again always and if you can try and match md5's

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

greenstuffs said:


> Send it in for warranty





DirgeExtinction said:


> Had the same thing happen to me. ODIN stalled so I didn't know what to do(spent over 30 minutes waiting), so I unplugged and pulled the battery. Same thing happened with the refurb they sent. My third Charge has been okay.


People like you two make me sick. You're the reason Motorola has Bootloaders that are locked tight. If YOU Brick your phone. YOU are responsible for it. Don't be a sack and send it in for a replacement. If you do it, I hope you get caught they make you pay for the phone on your next bill ... ungrateful peons.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> People like you two make me sick. You're the reason Motorola has Bootloaders that are locked tight. If YOU Brick your phone. YOU are responsible for it. Don't be a sack and send it in for a replacement. If you do it, I hope you get caught they make you pay for the phone on your next bill ... ungrateful peons.


+1. I don't normally add to these but I thought people would get a clue. If you bork your phone then get a warranty then maybe you should just not try again. Anyone who admits or condones warranty replacements for reasons related to to modding should be banned from all forums. Then maybe they wont have roms available to them to screw up. Read and learn. Or sit on your hands because you losers are exactly what's wrong with the android community. Do us all a favor and never post on here again because you obviously are nothing but a taker and have nothing to contribute except lies and cheating.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> to add to the other suggestions here, NEVER flash something over and over if it has a bad md5 sum or fails the check... it means it is a bad or corrupted file, redownload and try again always and if you can try and match md5's
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


I did not try with the same odin, redownloaded each time. Tried using the Charge usb cable with a motherboard port and thing still wont turn on. Well i guess its a good thing ive got another phone.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

92sho16 said:


> I did not try with the same odin, redownloaded each time. Tried using the Charge usb cable with a motherboard port and thing still wont turn on. Well i guess its a good thing ive got another phone.


There's an "Unbrickable" mod which you can use to fix your phone. Also, there's a service which claims to unbrick phones which costs $40. Either alternative, is a GREAT way to fix your phone, without sending it in for a warranty replacement.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> There's an "Unbrickable" mod which you can use to fix your phone. Also, there's a service which claims to unbrick phones which costs $40. Either alternative, is a GREAT way to fix your phone, without sending it in for a warranty replacement.


Not sure what this mod is but the phone doesnt turn on so i dont see how it would work.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

92sho16 said:


> Not sure what this mod is but the phone doesnt turn on so i dont see how it would work.


It's a hardware mod that lets you reflash your JTAG. It is made for just these types of situations. You have to have some soldering skills to do it though.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is some more info on the mod: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1245391

But I recommend no one partake unless they really know what they are doing with a soldering iron.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for the links. I will definitely be going that route. Not sure if i will do the soldering myself but at any rate i will be doing this.


----------

